# Happy Birthday GotGarlic!



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2021)

Have a great day!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday GG!!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 4, 2021)

Have a wonderful day, GG.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday GG!  Hope you are having a great day, and have a great year ahead!  And I hope your garlic does great, this season!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday GG!  Hope it's great.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Born-on day! Wishing you a great year ahead, GG.


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2021)

Thank you so much, friends! [emoji3590] I've had a wonderful day and it's not over yet - DH is making dinner! And two margaritas so far [emoji484]


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 4, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you so much, friends! [emoji3590] I've had a wonderful day and it's not over yet - DH is making dinner! *And two* *margaritas so far* [emoji484]



Atta Girl!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2021)

Happy birthday GG!!


----------

